# Ant mounds in my yard



## connoraa (Jun 2, 2018)

Does anyone know of a good product to use to get rid of ants in my zoysia without harming the grass? Thanks!


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Bifen
and welcome to TLF


----------



## connoraa (Jun 2, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> Bifen
> and welcome to TLF


Thanks my friend I sure do appreciate it!


----------



## JCTaylor (May 14, 2018)

You could also use a granular product such as the ones put out buy Bayer that help with ants and kill grubs. Now is a perfect time for that. Linked below. You can use anything else but the chemicals in this should be okay I would think. If anyone knows different please sound off and correct me.

https://www.target.com/p/bayer-advanced-complete-insect-killer-10lb-granules/-/A-14917445?ref=tgt_adv_XS000000&AFID=google_pla_df&CPNG=PLA_Patio+Garden+Shopping_Control&adgroup=SC_Patio+Garden&LID=700000001170770pgs&network=g&device=c&location=9024905&gclid=Cj0KCQjwgMnYBRDRARIsANC2dflDEsosak6y6fcv4N3Lg5lfddahUhLnOycJY-bT_GPXHZAqg0yz4z0aAsQBEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

Welcome to TLF.


----------



## connoraa (Jun 2, 2018)

JCTaylor said:


> You could also use a granular product such as the ones put out buy Bayer that help with ants and kill grubs. Now is a perfect time for that. Linked below. You can use anything else but the chemicals in this should be okay I would think. If anyone knows different please sound off and correct me.
> 
> https://www.target.com/p/bayer-advanced-complete-insect-killer-10lb-granules/-/A-14917445?ref=tgt_adv_XS000000&AFID=google_pla_df&CPNG=PLA_Patio+Garden+Shopping_Control&adgroup=SC_Patio+Garden&LID=700000001170770pgs&network=g&device=c&location=9024905&gclid=Cj0KCQjwgMnYBRDRARIsANC2dflDEsosak6y6fcv4N3Lg5lfddahUhLnOycJY-bT_GPXHZAqg0yz4z0aAsQBEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> Welcome to TLF.


Awesome thank you very much!


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> Bifen
> and welcome to TLF


+1 on this

Put down some Bifinthrin today


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Welcome @connoraa. I like Bifen XTS because it's cheap and easier on your earthworm population than some other products. Works great for ants.


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

Bifen is not safe for pets when freshly applied(wet), please use caution. Make sure you understand the precautions before use. Dogs being walked could be in danger, even if they don't soil your yard. Noes simply sniffing are doing no harm, don't harm them please.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@TonyC As are most chemicals. This is not specific to bifin. Keep pets off of the grass until dry. At that point it is completely fine for animals.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I have had fantastic luck with ants with Termidor. That stuff was hands down the best I tried for ants. I did not have ant problems in my lawn but I did have problems with them in the house. I tried a bunch of different stuff and nothing seemed to really work. I do not think that I tried Bifen. Once I sprayed the Termidor around the house and around the windows, the ant problem was gone and never returned. I did stay on top of the spraying every few months but it worked great.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> I have had fantastic luck with ants with Termidor. That stuff was hands down the best I tried for ants. I did not have ant problems in my lawn but I did have problems with them in the house. I tried a bunch of different stuff and nothing seemed to really work. I do not think that I tried Bifen. Once I sprayed the Termidor around the house and around the windows, the ant problem was gone and never returned. I did stay on top of the spraying every few months but it worked great.


+1 - and Taurus is the same product for less money than Termidor.


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

I cant stand fire ants, the ones that build the big huge mounds.Its like whatever I tried they just move to another area.Whats a good product for fire ants?


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@RandyMan Termidor (Taurus).


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I do bifenthrin granules on a 3mo/3mo/6mo rotation. The stuff I got most recently from domyown was Talstar Xtra, with Bifen and Zeta Cypermethrin. I haven't put it down yet, but Bifen alone destroys fireant mounts. I have a little shaker jug that I repurposed for treating the mounds in my neighborhood.

https://www.domyown.com/talstar-xtra-granules-p-1434.html


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

TonyC said:


> Bifen is not safe for pets when freshly applied(wet), please use caution. Make sure you understand the precautions before use. Dogs being walked could be in danger, even if they don't soil your yard. Noes simply sniffing are doing no harm, don't harm them please.


So I'll echo what @kur1j said. As a rule of thumb, I always 1) read the product label and 2) wait until products are dry before re-entry of kids and animals. Bifen is completely safe once dry. I've been using it for years.


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> TonyC said:
> 
> 
> > Bifen is not safe for pets when freshly applied(wet), please use caution. Make sure you understand the precautions before use. Dogs being walked could be in danger, even if they don't soil your yard. Noes simply sniffing are doing no harm, don't harm them please.
> ...


You can echo all you want. I was clear in my statement that "when freshly applied", and I even highlighted (wet). Are you stating that this chemical is safe when freshly applied, and wet? I doubt it, then we are on the same page, but don't down play the dangers that exist to pets. This chemical attacks the nervous system of living things. I am simply asking that the hobbyists on this forum remember that you have a responsibility to protect those who don't know you have treated your yard.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

TonyC said:


> Rackhouse Mayor said:
> 
> 
> > TonyC said:
> ...


No, I said read the label. It clearly says don't let animals in it when wet.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@TonyC Here is a good write up in the toxicity to animals. http://npic.orst.edu/factsheets/archive/biftech.html#references

While I'm certainly not advocating to go against what the label says, and I'm certainly not advocating to let animals run wild while you are applying chemicals and you should do what you can to prevent animals from entering the area (per the label) as it isn't healthy for them.

However, the extreme fear of an animal walking or sniffing the yard might be a little over stated (even if wet). Using the data above and the AI values in https://www.domyown.com/bifen-granules-p-227.html (i didn't feel like tracking down converting it for liquid) using the average LD50 for a rat, and extrapolate the same LD50 for a 10lb dog (im trying to be conservative here) using the dog would have to injest roughly .75lbs of material. That's enough material at the low rate to cover ~320sqft.

I know we were originally talking about wet product, but if we are talking about the same rates (per the label) the dog would need to lick up 320sqft of material before they had a LD50.

While I know some of this estimations, I'm simply trying to show that a dog walking on the grass after bifin was applied, it's not going to drop dead and that they would have to consume a pretty substantial amount to make them sick. This is backed up by a statement in the article I linked that stated vets that observed preythroid consumption by cats and dogs "Clinical signs reported after pets were exposed to pyrethroids include single-episode vomiting or diarrhea, reduced activity, twitching of the ear, paw flicking and hypersalivation. These signs are typically self-limiting and considered minor."

Moral of the story, yes try to keep them off of the wet and applied area, but they aren't going to drop dead if they come into contact with it.


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

Fair enough.

Good luck with the Ants! They aren't welcome at my house, but dogs are.


----------



## wiredawg (Apr 6, 2018)

I use Amdro Fire Ant Bait (ganular type). I get mine from Lowes, currently for about $12. It works great and one does not need much, sprinkle a bit on the ant mound (salt-shaker style). You will notice the ants carry into the mound 24 to 48 hrs later no more activity. I then break/smooth out the mound with a iron rake. I probably had my 1 lb for about 5 yrs. As soon as I see a mound forming I give it a sprinkle.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/AMDRO-1-lb-Fire-Ant-Bait-Jug/4573846


----------

